# Dualit toasters



## iateyoubutler (7 Feb 2020)

Are they any good?

The fact that all spares are available, they are British made (but expensive), and a lot of commercial places have them, all appeal to me.

I do, where I can, like to buy expensive electricals that can be repaired and are of decent build quality.

Thanking you


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (7 Feb 2020)

iateyoubutler said:


> I do, where I can, like to buy expensive electricals that can be repaired and are of decent build quality.



This is exactly why we bought a four slice Dualit toaster. We've had ours repaired once in about ten years, I think it was for a heating element. I'd recommend them.


----------



## slowmotion (7 Feb 2020)

My sister has one and I used it for the first time last Christmas. I was totally under-awed by it. Mind you, I'm totally under-awed by Dysons, Bose and other style victim brands.
My Morphy Richards makes far better toast but we do have to hide it when we have visitors.


----------



## wonderloaf (7 Feb 2020)

We've had two from John Lewis that got sent back because the elements blew. Luckily JL don't quibble so we got our money back and we bought a De Longhi which has been very reliable but also very s..l..o..w.


----------



## OldShep (7 Feb 2020)

First came across one in Kingussie hostel over 30 yrs ago and I wanted one.
Realised the dream about10 years ago and no regrets or problems Great toast every morning.
Ridiculed by a SiL at the time for paying so much for a toaster. After around 5 yrs I said"isn’t that about the third 'cheap' toaster you’ve had in 5 yrs?" I notice they have a Dualit now and I smile and say nothing.


----------



## Smudge (7 Feb 2020)

They look cool on your kitchen worktop, but there's no way i'd pay that for a toaster. Also, with that manual lift, i'd be burning toast all the time. Unless they have auto ones now ?


----------



## fossyant (7 Feb 2020)

Does it do Warburton's slicess in one go. If so, it's a winner.

I wouldn't pay over the odds, we've got a Philips stainless and black plastic one. The cat threw up into the last one (don't ask - cat climbing kitchen cupboards, decided to be sick, all over worktop and inside the toaster. Bye bye toaster).


----------



## iateyoubutler (7 Feb 2020)

The one I`ve got now is terrible, it is so painfully slow that by the time the toast has started to brown the whole lot has dried out and turned to concrete. The elements don`t even glow like I would expect, so it`s obviously nowhere near hot enough.

And as for doing crumpets.........I need half a day to spare


----------



## Drago (7 Feb 2020)

I'vegot one. As above, it ain't quick. Had it 12 or 13 years this year and its starting to get flaky, having to turn the setting g ever higher to brown the toast to the same degree.


----------



## Gunk (7 Feb 2020)

We’ve had a two slice chrome Dualit for over 25 years now and they are well worth the money. I did take a sharp intake of breath when Mrs Gunk told me how much it cost but a very simple uncomplicated design, easy to repair and genuinely made to last a lifetime. I would recommend one.

Our Siemens Porsche kettle however is a posh piece of shite, over priced and badly made.


----------



## gbb (8 Feb 2020)

We had one at my last employers. I was there 10 years so it was probably older than that and it was still going when we shut down. I replaced an element a couple times...relatively straight forward and cheap to do (back then at least).
I always fancied one but find the cost hard to swallow. I guess it's the kind of thing you just jump in and buy, then enjoy it.


----------



## MontyVeda (8 Feb 2020)

call me old fashioned but i just use the grill


----------



## Gunk (8 Feb 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> call me old fashioned but i just use the grill



You do what! 😮


----------



## MontyVeda (8 Feb 2020)

Gunk said:


> You do what! 😮


it's a wonderful multi-purpose feature of my oven that means one needn't spend money or waste space on bread burning gadgetry


----------



## PK99 (8 Feb 2020)

We have a 4 slice non industrial Dualit. Must be at least 15 years old. Element blew 6 months out of warranty, but Dualit repaired free anyway.


----------



## PK99 (8 Feb 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> call me old fashioned but i just use the grill



Antedeluvian!


----------



## Profpointy (8 Feb 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> call me old fashioned but i just use the grill



Grill - pah! What was wrong with a toasting fork in front of the fire? You can see what you are doing so less likely to burn the toast as well


----------



## Profpointy (8 Feb 2020)

I had one in a previous life. They have an appeal, work quite well, but are too expensive for what they are. An element blew but it was easy enough to replace. I quite like the timer thing and being able to peep at your toast by lifting the handle. If I did buy another it'd have wide slots for crumpets and toasties. Would I buy another - maybe, but it's a lot of dosh for a toaster that isn't especially better than a cheap one


----------



## numbnuts (8 Feb 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> call me old fashioned but i just use the grill


Yes indeed why pay for something extra when you have one all ready


----------



## Smudge (8 Feb 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Yes indeed why pay for something extra when you have one all ready



I would imagine that a toaster uses a lot less power than a grill, certainly for electric.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (8 Feb 2020)

It seems to me that it's a good job that the element can be replaced, looks like a common fault. 

I think I first used them in the messes when I was serving, probably early 90s, I remember them making very bad, uneven toast, always with black charred areas alongside white uncooked bits. I'd hope they're better than that now. I remember wondering who this Dualit company were and the mess manager told me they were pretty expensive, but it was because they were catering specific toasters designed for constant use for hours at a time, rather than home use. 

I've got some cheapish Morphy Richards thing, between that and the grill I feel I'm covered.


----------



## slowmotion (8 Feb 2020)

Profpointy said:


> Grill - pah! What was wrong with a toasting fork in front of the fire? You can see what you are doing so less likely to burn the toast as well


Toasting fork? Luxury! We used to suspend the bread on the front of the gas fire with two bent paper clips.


----------



## Pale Rider (8 Feb 2020)

Nothing beats the flavour of toast done on an open fire.

I don't light my fire very often, but toast on it is a real treat when I do.

My attempt at roasting chestnuts was less successful.

Several of them exploded, pinging chestnut shrapnel around the room.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Feb 2020)

What’s wrong with an open fire and a fork?


----------



## numbnuts (8 Feb 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> Nothing beats the flavour of toast done on an open fire.


That's why I became a Blacksmith


----------



## Bonefish Blues (8 Feb 2020)

slowmotion said:


> My sister has one and I used it for the first time last Christmas. I was totally under-awed by it. Mind you, I'm totally under-awed by Dysons, Bose and other style victim brands.
> My Morphy Richards makes far better toast but we do have to hide it when we have visitors.


Right on both counts you are. Marketing excellence they display.


----------



## Rusty Nails (8 Feb 2020)

numbnuts said:


> That's why I became a *Blacksmith*



Is that how your nuts got numb?


----------



## MarkF (8 Feb 2020)

I bought one last year, one of the best things I've ever bought. I don't like fakery, chromed plastic knobs, retro plastic etc.

The timer is ace, it "clicks"! & if you use the same bread you don't need to use the "lift" feature to check once you know how long it takes. It's a design icon and forever repairable and thus, cheap lMO.


----------



## OldShep (9 Feb 2020)

I believe it was the clockwork timer which stole my heart all those many years ago. 
for perfect toast with our bread it’s 2 1/2 without fail.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (9 Feb 2020)

If I were minded to go along the Dualit line, shall we say, I'd be going here for a proper commercial job, both cheaper than a Dualit (X much) and also infinitely repairable. Reassuringly heavy too (a kilo heavier than a Dualit 6 slice, never mind the 4), which indicates a robust chassis underneath.

It's also got the merit of not being a Dualit, at least in my eyes 

https://www.nisbets.co.uk/rowlett-p..._63901011506_321523756444_pla-855996094795_t_


----------



## stephec (9 Feb 2020)

I've had one for a few years now, the only moan is that same as most other two slice toasters it won't fit larger sizes of bread. 

Other than that it's top class.


----------



## slowmotion (9 Feb 2020)

Bonefish Blues said:


> If I were minded to go along the Dualit line, shall we say, I'd be going here for a proper commercial job, both cheaper than a Dualit (X much) and also infinitely repairable. Reassuringly heavy too (a kilo heavier than a Dualit 6 slice, never mind the 4), which indicates a robust chassis underneath.
> 
> It's also got the merit of not being a Dualit, at least in my eyes
> 
> https://www.nisbets.co.uk/rowlett-p..._63901011506_321523756444_pla-855996094795_t_


Did you build an extension to fit it into the kitchen?


----------



## Bonefish Blues (9 Feb 2020)

slowmotion said:


> Did you build an extension to fit it into the kitchen?


Doesn't everyone have semi-commercial kitchens these days


----------



## Gekko21 (10 Feb 2020)

I've had the 4-slice version for 6 years now and it's been great. I use the bagel setting quite regularly too.


----------



## MichaelW2 (10 Feb 2020)

My old Dualit burnt out timer connection and we couldn't find a replacement old style one. The new style timers need rewiring and also for safety because there was an old failure mode that left the heater ON. The upgrade will cost about £70.


----------



## flake99please (10 Feb 2020)

I


stephec said:


> the only moan is that same as most other two slice toasters it won't fit larger sizes of bread.



It’s an issue with high percentage of toasters. I picked one of these up recently.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Feb 2020)

fossyant said:


> Does it do Warburton's slicess in one go. If so, it's a winner.


YES....... we have a Tefal** and the Warbies won't fit. I have to cut the end off or scrunch it up. I googled the problem and there are very few toasters that will accept them.
**besides that, its cr*p. Very uneven.


----------



## Smudge (11 Feb 2020)

For the past few years, i've had a cheap £10 plastic toaster from Asda. Warburtons, crumpets, etc fit it fine. I'm not bothered how cool toasters look, i'm only interested in whether they do what they're supposed to do.


----------



## fossyant (11 Feb 2020)

If one of the cat's sick up in ours again, I'll be getting a Warburton's compatible one. I have to turn my toast upside down currently, which is a faff.


----------



## Dave 123 (12 Feb 2020)

I’ve a 4 slice Dualit toaster. It’s great.
I got fed up with buying cheap ones.


----------



## GilesM (12 Feb 2020)

I bought a two slice one over twenty years ago and it was perfect, never a problem, just before Christmas I bought a new four slice one, the newer ones have bigger slots which takes crumpets and bagels. They're expensive, and don't make toast any better than a much cheaper one, but they look cool, and just feel as though they've been made by people that care, and you can take them apart and replace bits.


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Feb 2020)

We've had our two slice dualit for more than ten years, probably much longer.

We're both used to its idiosyncrasies and love the tick tick tick of the mechanical timer before the final " thunk" as it speeds up to break the electrical connection without arcing.

It's not for everyone, but as they are made here in the UK and not just " designed" in the UK and made elsewhere, we were happy to pay a bit / lot more than a throwaway Toaster.


----------

